# Help with pruning ambulia, anubia, & ludwigia



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm still pretty new to all of this plant maintenance, have made it through a couple of algae outbreaks and am learning more every day. However, I feel like I missed the first day of some class when the basic instructions were passed out because I feel like I'm not sure where I am headed. I don't know how to take care of my plants now that they're doing well - this is one of the goals, right? - the place towards which we work, healthy plant maintenance.

So I have these plants that are growing (anubias, amulias, and ludwigia) and I think that I am supposed to be doing something to them, in the way of pruning, but I don't know what. Watching them, I have noticed that they don't look as healthy as they did before they grew out so much but the rest of the plants (more anubias, sags, glosso, micro swords) all look the same and very healthy. I've looked into pruning and then these plants in particular but I still feel as if I'm missing something. Any help or thoughts would be much appreciated.

The ludwigia grew like crazy up to the surface and started across it where it didn't look so nice. I read up on it and figured that I cut the stem and replant the top. This quickly doubled the size of the ludwigia forest but now I notice that some of the stems are soft, brown, and rotten. If fact, less than half, quite a few are like this and I don't know if it was a result of the trim or a water issue. There haven't been any changes to fert regimine or water quality that I know of.

The anubia's rhyzome is growing and now resembles a catepillar. The older end is less pretty and still has some healthy leaves but all new growth is from the other end. If I cut the rhyzome into two, will this kill the older half or will I have 2 anubias?

The ambulia is a new addition for me and in 2 weeks has shot right to the surface. I've read that I can cut it in half and replant the top but I'm not sure what this does to the bottom. Will the bottom half just rot away?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> The ludwigia grew like crazy up to the surface and started across it where it didn't look so nice.


 IME, Ludwigia looks better as it nears the surface since it usually colors up more. I would venture to guess your tank is lacking something. With the faster growth you've encountered and the higher plant mass, it's possible that you need to increase your fert levels to keep up with it.

For pruning Anubias, just use a sharp knife and cut the rhizome. Make sure you have a few leaves on each portion of the rhizome. More will grow from each portion of rhizome. A sharp knife is essential so you don't damage the rhizome.

I can't comment on the Ambulia because I've never grown it.

HTH.


----------



## JKCoyne (May 1, 2006)

Bert H said:


> For pruning Anubias, just use a sharp knife and cut the rhizome. Make sure you have a few leaves on each portion of the rhizome. More will grow from each portion of rhizome. A sharp knife is essential so you don't damage the rhizome.
> HTH.


What's a rhizome? (sheepish)

-- J.K.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

kristap said:


> The ambulia is a new addition for me and in 2 weeks has shot right to the surface. I've read that I can cut it in half and replant the top but I'm not sure what this does to the bottom. Will the bottom half just rot away?


In case you're talking about the Limnophila aquatica, I noticed it doesn't like when topped too often. This is the way I keep it: When it reached the surface, I let it grow for another week. Then bend the plant and push it halfway its length into the gravel. (So it looks like this:
_
/ /
| /

)
A week later I cut the plant at the place where I pushed it into the substrate. You'll notice it has formed roots there. I plant the top again, but you probably can reuse the rest as well.

In short the regime: week 1: plant the top, week 2: grow grow, week 3: loop, week 4: grow grow.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What's a rhizome?


The rhizome is the thick central stem from which the leaves come up and the roots go down from. BTW, when planting Anubias, you never bury the rhizome - bury the roots with the rhizome remaining on top of the substrate. If you bury the rhizome you will kill the plant.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

So can a large anubias thats real old and haggard looking be split up and divided to grow virtually new plants? What is the min. size rhizome to work with.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What is the min. size rhizome to work with.


I can't answer that exactly, but when I trim I try to have 3-4 leaves on the rhizome before dividing it.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought I posted this already, but didnt see it. If its a duplicate I apologize.... I was wondering if the rhizome of a large anubias can be cut up and transplanted around the tank.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Tom,

Yes, within reason. Each section needs to have a decent size rhizome and a few leaves to keep things going. You can't cut it up into 200 little ones, but splitting a plant in half is usually ok.


----------

